# Vizsla video based on the Bachelor TV show



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/bachelors-are-all-dogs-vizslas-to-be.html

For all the Bachelor fans out there. I don't get it but my wife enjoys it.

I wonder how Bailey would fare?

Rod


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

That was really cute Rod. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How CUTE!! My Willie boy is large like that -- 70 pounds. Did you notice that only a couple had docked tails, but most had their full tails? Aren't they beautiful dogs?! Thank you for sharing, redbirddog Rod!


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Rod that was awesome!!! Thanks for sharing! Loved it!

Veronica


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Super cute! Vizsla's are such amazing dogs!!!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good times


----------

